# Don't buy farmfoods chicken breast



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just worked it out and it costs £27.77 for 5kg chicken once defrosted so you are better off getting it from somewhere like musclefoods as its better chicken aswell


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Doesn't it have water added as well?

Great chicken from really local meat place here is £20 for 5kgs


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Doesn't it have water added as well?
> 
> Great chicken from really local meat place here is £20 for 5kgs


Thats working it out once its been defrosted, i always used it as i assumed the nutrition info on tue back was frozen weight but its not


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

1kg bag defrosted is like 600g


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jord222 said:


> Thats working it out once its been defrosted, i always used it as i assumed the nutrition info on tue back was frozen weight but its not


I think you're getting even more mugged off than you think.

Defrosting it isn't going to get rid of water injected into the chicken.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Dont they have an offer on for fresh chicken Breasts at the moment?


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah 500g per packet 2 for 5pounds had 4 breasts for lunch seemed ok


----------



## welsh-dragon (Sep 24, 2013)

I use to buy from farm foods and wouldn't buy (uncooked) from there as like whats been said the amount of water and white scum that comes out of it , is migging,,, I have bought cooked from there if am stuck.

now ive found a local wholesale stocked of local farm meats and great prices per kg cheaper then farmfoods but I would of pay more anyways as the chicken is top notch , with no scummy pan juice when cooking from fresh...

so worth looking around from local farm wholesales you might pay bit more, but if you buying 25kg a time am sure some deal could be had.


----------

